# Was wird euch im Jahr 2008 bewegen?



## Veragron (6. Dezember 2007)

So, mal der Gegenpart zum 'Was hat euch im Jahr 2007 bewegt?'-Thread: Auf was freut ihr euch im neuen jahr besonders? Gibt es Ereignisse, die euch besonders gefallen werden, und warum? Nur raus damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir wären da:
- Skifreizeit. Ajo wird lustig, Stichwort Mannschaftsdusche und mit den Mädls in einem Korridor/Zimmer und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Oha, ich hab ja auf der Freizeit Geburtstag. Geil Gleich mal Alk einschmuggeln.)
- Sommerferien. Ohne Worte *g*
- Endlich wieder Herbstferien in Zypern. Endlich.


----------



## Falkir (6. Dezember 2007)

also, da hätten wir:
-schulausflug nach kent: wird sicher genial, vorallem da wir in privatfamilien leben werden, soll heißen kein alk verbot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- "NachSilvesterparty": ging bisher jedes jahr ab, diesmal 100% auch
-Sommer: muss man mehr sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- WACKEN: endlich darf ich hin, und was ist es kommt Iron Maiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles in allem sicher ein geiles jahr


----------



## AhLuuum (6. Dezember 2007)

Zum einen sind nächstes Jahr Sommerferien(achwas?!) und außerdem darf ich dann endlich legal Bier kaufen und trinken. Nicht zu vergessen ist auch die Kursfahrt nach Prag und die neue Saison. Vielleicht wird die EM ja auch zu einem Event, an dem ich gerne teilnehme.


----------



## Zorkal (6. Dezember 2007)

-Die EM(Fußball)
-Neues Bloc Party Album
-(Sommer)Ferien
Sonst eigentlich nichts was bestimmt kommen wird.


----------



## Rabenbunt (6. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir ganz klar:
Das 1. Staatsexamen. Kann schon jetzt an nix anderes mehr denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Und damit verbunden endlich das Ende des Studiums und hoffentlich bald das Referendariat. Bin jetzt schon ganz aufgeregt, wenn ich dann vielleicht die Staatsanwaltschaft in einem Prozess offiziell vertertreten darf ^^.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Dezember 2007)

das erste highlight des mir einfällt is unsre latein-exkursion nach rom. auf dem ersten vorbereitungstreffen sprach der lehrkörper von gemäßigter alkoholdisziplin. erläuterung von einem schüler: "das heißt nich zu viel aber auch nich zu wenig saufen". ich werds mir zu herzen nehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ansonsten ma sehn was noch so alles auf mich zukommt...


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (6. Dezember 2007)

ich freu mich auf februar und den kurzen rucksacktrip durch thailand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (6. Dezember 2007)

Hochzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , vielleicht Nachwuchs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , unser neues Heim und natürlich auf den Sommer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, als 1. natürlich das alljährliche Highlight:
Wacken 2008
dann noch die Ferien in Norwegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ansonsten ist nächstes jahr nix besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Dezember 2007)

Was mich bewegen wird.. mh.. vermutlich meine Beine :>

Ansonsten: Keine Ahnung, nix geplant bisher =)


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2007)

definitiv mein kleiner denke das der mich noch viele jahre bewegen wird^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (7. Dezember 2007)

Ja, Dracun. Mein kleiner wird auch meine Hauptbeschäftigung sein im kommenden Jahr. Wobei er mit 18 Monaten ja nicht mehr sooo klein ist. Dann freu ich mich noch auf die EM in der Schweiz und Österreich (Ohne England, fahren wir zu EM *träller*). Und dann hoffe ich vielleicht meinen Charakter auf 70 zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Rest wird sich dann zeigen, sobald es soweit ist.


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (7. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Hochzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hab grad eben anstatt von heim "HIRN" gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (7. Dezember 2007)

Bratwurstbratgerät schrieb:


> hab grad eben anstatt von heim "HIRN" gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*wegschmeiß*, der war gut ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (7. Dezember 2007)

Endlich wieder nach Hause ..


----------



## Huntara (7. Dezember 2007)

Eredon schrieb:


> Endlich wieder nach Hause ..



Wenn Du aus Hamburg kommst, kann ich das "endlich" sehr gut verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thorgun (7. Dezember 2007)

Puh, in meinem Alter läuft irgendwie alles gleich ab und die Zeit vergeht irgendwie immer schneller (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Freue mich auf mein 2tes Ausbildungsjahr, auf die EM wo ich hoffentlich hin kann, evtl. einen schönen Sommerurlaub und und und


----------



## Escurona (7. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Hochzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

Ist bei mir genauso *freu* aber ich denke der Nachwuchs darf noch ein bissel warten^^.


----------



## Besieger (7. Dezember 2007)

Rock am Ring mit RatM und Metallica!

Iran Krieg

und jo sonst nichts geplant


----------



## Myanda (7. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Iran Krieg



ja der wird bestimmt interessant. 
is bald schon 2008, 2007 war doch schon nix los. Murmeltiersyndorm.


----------



## Gamerhenne (7. Dezember 2007)

wer kann das schon sagen, was einen zukünftig bewegt, ich denke, man kann nur verlauten lassen, was einen gerne bewegen würde ;oD
- meinen Job weiterhin gut machen und den Jahresvertrag in unbefristet umwandeln
- gesund bleiben
- vielleicht mal an Heirat denken ( auch wenn es nichts aufwendiges wäre ) 
- noch ein Tierchen in den Zoo aufnehmen ( zweiten Hund, Echsen oder Frettchen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

das würde mir vollkommen für ein Jahr reichen *G*


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Also da hätten wir mal:
NOVA-ROCK!!!
Spanien Urlaub (2 Weeks)
Snowboard Urlaub in der Schweiz
Frequency
und sonst noch kA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (8. Dezember 2007)

ma wieder staubsaugen


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Staubsaugen?


----------



## Masterpurzel (8. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> ma wieder staubsaugen



Jedes Jahr einmal Staubsaugen, oder wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich freue mich schon auf meinen ersten Auslandsbesuch meiner besten Schulfreunde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lange net gesehen, wird mal wieder zeit zu quasseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten wird wohl im Sommer mein erster grosser Urlaub im Ausland fällig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Na dann viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (8. Dezember 2007)

Allys verschlagen.


----------



## maggus (8. Dezember 2007)

- Mit der Schule fertig werden
- anfangen zu Studieren
- vielleicht zieh ich um


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Allys verschlagen.



Wehe dir. Umgekehrt wärs ja in Ordnung. Aber so nicht.


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Allys verschlagen.


So is` brav!


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

immer schöne druff!


----------



## Langmar (10. Dezember 2007)

also ich freue mich auf:

-EM 08
- Far Cry 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- WoW Wotlk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Linkin Park Konzert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- und die neuen Buffed-Shows  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG Langmar


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2007)

was mich sehr niederschlagen wird:

werde mit meiner familie wieder nach polen zurück müssen (arbeit der eltern)
   werde alle freunde verlieren
   meine lustigkeit baut auf der sprache auf 
   (kenn nichts auf polnisch womit ich witzig wär-.-)
   scheiss alter zum freunde suchen da die meisten schon ihre gruppen haben

 emo aus leidenschaft XD (spaß)


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Bleib halt einfach :X


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> was mich sehr niederschlagen wird:
> 
> werde mit meiner familie wieder nach polen zurück müssen (arbeit der eltern)
> werde alle freunde verlieren
> ...


Ohje, naja du hast ja noch Uns! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Egal wohin, solange du Internet hast,
haste mich auch mit dabei!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Dezember 2007)

naja kann halt nicht bleiben, sind in deutschland nur wegen der arbeit des vaters und die will ihn wieder in polen.
aber nett das ihr mir bleibt^^
(wieso bin ich eigentlich in einem mmo-forum?ich spiel doch garkein mmo XD)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Allys verschlagen.



Nicht 'verschlagen' sondern KLATSCHEN!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: WotLK!!! Muahaha GIEV!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Dezember 2007)

nachtrag: richtig geil 2008 wird des hurricane. hat einfach mehr geile acts als rock am ring und ich werd mir wohl nur eins von beiden leisten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

